# grinder to trim hoofs



## Jessica84

Again I have found so many helpful things on here so gonna share what I've learned 
I guess I am mentally slow when it comes to trimming hoofs. I can never figure out how you guys get their hoofs so flat and just always seemed like I was keeping them from getting too over grown and never getting ahead. I didn't know how off their feet were till I got that doe from crossroad. I have tried a rasp bought a hoof knife......I don't know how you guys even get those to work lol. 
For my birthday my brother gave me a grinder and a flapper wheel that's made out of sand paper. I didn't think it would work but gave it a try.......OMG I'm in love!!!!! I have such purdy feet when I'm done.....and flat!!! I also did 7 goats in a hour and that's with bribing them with grain to catch them and giving copper boluses and Bose shot. 
So for all of you that have looked into a grinder and don't know if it would be worth it or even work....it does and it does great. The only bad thing is their hoofs do get hot. I did a couple swipes and feel and if warm wait till it cools off. And the other bad thing.....wear gloves. I had to stop because I tapped my hand and bled all over or I would still be out there


----------



## nancy d

Oh my gosh Id rather throw out the trimmers than go without my grinder!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Where do you get this oh glorious grinder? 


I have been wondering if a grinder would work... I really want one now... Lol.


----------



## Jessica84

He got it at tractor supply. I have been wondering about it for the last year but the only person I knew that used one (where have you been Nancy d lol) is kinda a hard core guy with a large herd. When he said he grinds till he hits blood it put me off. 
And yes Nancy I'm tossing those trimmers in the trash!!!


----------



## nancy d

Ours is just a DeWalt from the hardware. I use the other disk not the sander.
It took some time to get comfortable with it & yes you must wear glove on hoof holding hand. 
Feet can get hot so I just make a few passes at a time.:shades:
When those little pin pricks of blood it's time to stop.

I hope you were joking about tossing the trimmers!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yay, now I can have my very own hoof grinder


----------



## Jessica84

Hmmm maybe......I just used the grinder today and I really don't see needing them....what's you thought....what's bad about that?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would like to try one, because I still haven't figured out how I can get the hoofs the right shape and slope with just hoof trimmers.


----------



## nancy d

Me either Sydney. Oh the magic of a grinder; it covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## ptgoats45

I saw a guy using a grinder at a show just recently. He did say to make sure you get a straight one and not and angle grinder because it was harder to get the hooves flat with the angled one.


----------



## milk and honey

Would someone post a pic of their grinder so I know what specifically I'm looking for ???
That would help me a lot...


----------



## Jessica84

This looks like the one he got me.....I already took the trash out.....it says angle grinder but I don't think mine is

http://www.tractorsupply.com//Produ...p_category=&parent_category_rn=&storeId=10151

The ones I did still need more off the toe but this is the closest they have ever come to being perfect


----------



## nancy d

Ours looks similar to Jessica's. We removed the handle & guard.


----------



## janeen128

I have an electric hoof knife, however I use the yellow attachment not the actual knife part, works like a charm


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

I use a grinder on my horses hoofs. Never thought of using it on the goats. The disks are pretty heavy duty for the horses, what are you all using for he goats? Is there a grit or grade of disks to use?


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

nancy d said:


> Oh my gosh Id rather throw out the trimmers than go without my grinder!!


Yes! I can remember the first time we had a hoof trimmer out to do the dairy (cow) herd that had a grinder- the husband and I both just stared in awe and wonderment at what an amazingly effective idea that was. (We also probably gave the poor guy the heebie jeebies with our staring, but he was polite enough not to say anything, and he continued to show up as scheduled each month).

I'd be more in love with the grinder for goats if we had a good cordless option, and if the darn thing would fit in my pocket. It's much easier to stick the nippers in my pocket and then just do a grab and go approach to hoof trimming when we feed, or are walking through the pasture, etc.

If I could just find an affordable, goat sized version of a hoof trimming chute I'd be over the moon. I've considered asking our local metal fabricator how bad it'd be to have one custom built, but I'm fairly certain we don't want to know the answer...


----------



## Tenacross

I found the disk you use can improve your results. The first disk I used was the stone type and the feet would get hot. Then I heard TB from Capriole recommend a 36 grit sanding disk. Much better. Way faster without getting hot. I bought two disks and still haven't put on the second one. Get the kind with the "flaps". Use a heavy leather glove for the hand holding the foot as a grinder is a serious tool. 
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW8306...82591228&sr=1-8&keywords=36+grit+sanding+disc


----------



## goathiker

Hmm...I'm thinking that the "worn out" grinders that DH can no longer use for fabricating may well still turn fast enough for hooves? I'd have a pretty much unlimited supply there


----------



## Tenacross

Jessica84 said:


> This looks like the one he got me.....I already took the trash out.....it says angle grinder but I don't think mine is
> http://www.tractorsupply.com//Produ...p_category=&parent_category_rn=&storeId=10151
> The ones I did still need more off the toe but this is the closest they have ever come to being perfect


Yep. That looks like a good one.
I started out just trying to grind flat on the hoof and I was amazed how much better the feet turned out from when I was using just the trimmers. What I found for me and my goats is what I thought would produce a good foot was wrong. (again, I'm talking about me), I studied the picture of a proper goat hoof and heeded the warning that it wasn't supposed to look like a horse's hoof and so I thought the key was to take off mostly toe. I couldn't understand why my goats looked like they were skiing and their toe wasn't touching the stand. Turns out what was needing removed was pad/heel first. When that gets too grown out it causes problems. I think half the goats that people say have bad pasterns just need a good trim with the grinder. I apply most of the pressure at the heel and then go until it's flat. I use the trimmers to remove all the curl and flaps first, then grind. I've now taken it one step further and use a dremel tool to completely remove anything that separates from the main foot, like the flap on the inside of the hooves. Make it smooth. Mud and poop can no longer get in there and cause problems.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tenacross said:


> I found the disk you use can improve your results. The first disk I used was the stone type and the feet would get hot. Then I heard TB from Capriole recommend a 36 grit sanding disk. Much better. Way faster without getting hot. I bought two disks and still haven't put on the second one. Get the kind with the "flaps". Use a heavy leather glove for the hand holding the foot as a grinder is a serious tool.
> http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW8306...82591228&sr=1-8&keywords=36+grit+sanding+disc


How many hoof 'trims' can you do with one disk?


----------



## Tenacross

Scottyhorse said:


> How many hoof 'trims' can you do with one disk?


I don't know as I haven't worn one out yet. I'm guessing I have at least 60 trims on the disk I have on. I use that exact disk from the link I posted. They don't seem to wear very fast on a hoof and more importantly don't gum up like the stone type disk did. The lady that advised the 36 grit sanding disk has undoubtedly done thousands of goats, so that's why I listened to the advise.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tenacross said:


> I don't know as I haven't worn one out yet. I'm guessing I have at least 60 trims on the disk I have on. I use that exact disk from the link I posted. They don't seem to wear very fast on a hoof and more importantly don't gum up like the stone type disk did. The lady that advised the 36 grit sanding disk has undoubtedly done thousands of goats, so that's why I listened to the advise.


Cool, that is more than I expected. The I actually know the granddaughter of the lady who owns Capriole, she is in my 4-H group.


----------



## heidilou06

We were going to try a rasp instead of just the hoof trimmers alone. Your right it is hard to get them nice and flat. A grinder sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

Can anyone share a picture of the bottom and side view of a well trimmed foot?


----------



## Goats Rock

A grinder sounds great! We have all different types of the flapper wheels at work, Grit ranges from 36 grit up to 200 grit! 
I have one doe that no matter what I do to her feet, she still walks on the outside- I think it's her hoof, (had terrible feet when I 
got her 4 yrs. ago, they had never trimmed her in 2 yrs.). 
Thanks for the great new option!


----------



## Tenacross

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool, that is more than I expected. The I actually know the granddaughter of the lady who owns Capriole, she is in my 4-H group.


If you want to know how to show a goat, watch her.
The Crossroads girls are as good as her though. Don't tell M.


----------



## Tenacross

heidilou06 said:


> We were going to try a rasp instead of just the hoof trimmers alone. Your right it is hard to get them nice and flat. A grinder sounds like a great idea!


I used a rasp for awhile. They can do some good things, but they tend to sort of "bounce" off the pad and only take off hard hoof. Your angle gets messed up this way. In my experience.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tenacross said:


> If you want to know how to show a goat, watch her.
> The Crossroads girls are as good as her though. Don't tell M.


Lol! I haven't seen any of the Crossroads girls show yet... Hopefully next year


----------



## Jessica84

I think that's the same disk I have just a different brand. I think your right about the pasterns as well. I got a working this summer I had already purchased her sister but it was a hard choice....any ways the owner said she was taking her to the butcher house because her pasterns were breaking down. I took her to give a chance and just a simple trim made her look better. When this grinder gets her I'm sure she will look great. 
Scottyhorse I have done 12 goats so far and still going good. Might be a little slower but it might be because I keep checking to make sure Im not burning them......my poor test try goat I didn't even think about it getting hot . 
I didn't toss my trimmers in the trash. Today I went ahead and trimmed the extra off first just because again I'm worried about it getting hot and checking 100 times. But when I'm done there is not one spot where poop can stay in and I'll admit some were getting a bit of I guess hoof rot....white Nasty smelly stuff.


----------



## nancy d

Oh they let you know when its getting hot cause they will try to yank the foot out of your hand. After awhile you just get sort of attuned to when you need to stop a moment.


----------



## Jessica84

Your goats must be nicer then mine or less crazy. They try to pull their foot away as soon as I turn it on lol. Usually I have a audience when I trim but this also makes it nice and peaceful


----------



## Jessica84

Casa_la_Palma said:


> Can anyone share a picture of the bottom and side view of a well trimmed foot?


I can't share pics on here......I have a dumb phone but here is a YouTube video you can see.....not that great but its something


----------



## Micgrace

Unless Im picturing the wrong kind of grinder, it look heavy. How do you work with it and hold the goats foot? Also what does everyone mean about the flaps on it?


----------



## nancy d

The like button can be deceiving. Jessica I meant the vid not your "dumb phone."

Micgrace, not sure about flaps on it. Was someone talking about the flaps of overgrowth on the feet?
My grinder is kind of heavy but Im used to it. I really like the switch that can be operated just by thumb.


----------



## Jessica84

I think your talking about a flapper wheel??? I can't find a pic of one to share. Its kinda like layers of material........picture a stair case that never ends.....I'm not good at explaining lol. Its not all that light but I have seen smaller ones then the one I have but even with stretching new muscles so worth it. Basically how I have done it so far on holding the legs is like the guy on the video but I hold the leg between my legs. I don't see how you couldn't hold the same as you would trimming the other way. This way of holding the legs has just always worked for me. Maybe I'm just to used to horses


----------



## Jessica84

I'm so smart I googled imaged it  its the top pic

http://www.tradekorea.com/products/inox_polishing_disc.html


----------



## janeen128

Micgrace said:


> Unless Im picturing the wrong kind of grinder, it look heavy. How do you work with it and hold the goats foot? Also what does everyone mean about the flaps on it?


That's one reason why I got the electric hoof knife, because it's very light. I don't use the knife part, but the yellow rasp. I don't think I would be able to actually hold the grinder in one hand and the goats hoof in the other without someone me or the goat getting hurt.


----------



## Jessica84

Really they are not as heavy as they look. My shears are more heavy. Just next time your at a place that sells grinders just check them out if your interested or see if someone around you has a small one. Then the disks are only a few bucks so you won't be out a ton of money. But what works for one may not work for another. I'm not a baby but I'm sore but this morning I am convinced its because of the vibration. more then being heavy......I think today is house cleaning day lol


----------



## .:Linz:.

I'd love to see a video of how to do this with a grinder - I think it would be so helpful!


----------



## nancy d

.:Linz:. said:


> I'd love to see a video of how to do this with a grinder - I think it would be so helpful!


Scroll up to Post#32.


----------



## .:Linz:.

Oh! Haha thanks!


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Casa_la_Palma said:


> I use a grinder on my horses hoofs. Never thought of using it on the goats. The disks are pretty heavy duty for the horses, what are you all using for he goats? Is there a grit or grade of disks to use?


Hi Casa_la_Palma, we are going to start selling a power tool specifically designed for trimming goat hooves. It's called the Electric Hoof Knife and it's been on the market for a while for horses and cows, but we now have a disc just for goats. It's small and lightweight, but still very powerful so it's the perfect set up for trimming goat hooves.

You can read more about it at www.ElectricHoofKnife.com (though the goat's section won't be available until the end of today or beginning of next week).

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Well, we will all be interested in that I'm sure!


----------



## janeen128

ElectricHoofKnife said:


> Hi Casa_la_Palma, we are going to start selling a power tool specifically designed for trimming goat hooves. It's called the Electric Hoof Knife and it's been on the market for a while for horses and cows, but we now have a disc just for goats. It's small and lightweight, but still very powerful so it's the perfect set up for trimming goat hooves.
> 
> You can read more about it at www.ElectricHoofKnife.com (though the goat's section won't be available until the end of today or beginning of next week).
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!


I've got one, and I LOVE it;-)


----------



## Frosty

I bought a grinder and was going to try it but chickened out after I turned it on and heard and saw how fast it goes. It don't have speed setting and no way am I going to try this one.


----------



## Hodgson

How much will the goat version cost? And it looks like a chainsaw blade, so can it be sharpened the same way?


----------



## janeen128

Hodgson said:


> How much will the goat version cost? And it looks like a chainsaw blade, so can it be sharpened the same way?


The knife part yes, but I only use the yellow attachment for my kids;-)


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Hodgson said:


> How much will the goat version cost? And it looks like a chainsaw blade, so can it be sharpened the same way?


The goat & sheep set actually comes with two discs covered in a hard grit (as pictured) and doesn't involve a chainsaw blade (though the chainsaw blade we sell for cows and horses comes with a diamond file sharpener). Through testing, we've found that the coarse tungsten carbide grit is safer and works better on the goat hooves.

The goat set will come with the Electric Hoof Knife, two of the pictured discs, a pair of safety glasses, and a carrying case for $254.95.


----------



## Jessica84

It doesn't fit on a normal grinder does it? And about how many hoofs....guessing would you say the picture above gets threw if I trim the hoof basically flat but to just get it shaped to where it should be? I love my grinder but am finding I go threw a lot of disks.


----------



## janeen128

I'm still using the yellow disc, and I've had it over a year now. I haven't has to replace it.


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

In case anyone was wondering, our site now has the goat & sheep section up here.

We are taking orders and the tool will ship March 26.


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Jessica84 said:


> It doesn't fit on a normal grinder does it? And about how many hoofs....guessing would you say the picture above gets threw if I trim the hoof basically flat but to just get it shaped to where it should be? I love my grinder but am finding I go threw a lot of disks.


No, it doesn't fit a 4.5" angle grinder. We have our own "grinder" which we call the Electric Hoof Knife and it's designed to be small, easy-to-use, and lightweight. It can fit in one hand so you can have your other hand free for holding the hoof. Being much smaller than regular grinders, it also makes trimming with a power tool much safer. The old disc we used could last for almost two hundred trims, and we expect this new one to be similar. It depends on the amount of use and how tough and overgrown the hooves are, though. If you trim on a regular basis and it's only touch ups, the disc will last for a long time. The set also comes with two discs, so when the first one is used up you still have a spare! You can read more about it on our website here.


----------



## nancy d

We found a DeWalt 4 1/2" angle grinder for around $50. Model #D28110. We removed the guard.
It's a little heavy but Im pretty comfortable with it.


----------



## Jessica84

nancy d said:


> We found a DeWalt 4 1/2" angle grinder for around $50. Model #D28110. We removed the guard.
> It's a little heavy but Im pretty comfortable with it.


 I think that's what I have too and can use it with one hand. The only thing Im really having a issue with is going threw the disks. I have a serious issue using the trimmers to cut that middle part out (the soft middle part of the hoof) and the disks are $7 something for about 20 goats......im gonna look into this.

Ok, im gonna look at your site but if you could make sure Im right here.....I have to buy the power tool you have for the disks you have? no fitting on a normal grinder??? (im slow at times)


----------



## janeen128

Jessica84 said:


> I think that's what I have too and can use it with one hand. The only thing Im really having a issue with is going threw the disks. I have a serious issue using the trimmers to cut that middle part out (the soft middle part of the hoof) and the disks are $7 something for about 20 goats......im gonna look into this.
> 
> Ok, im gonna look at your site but if you could make sure Im right here.....I have to buy the power tool you have for the disks you have? no fitting on a normal grinder??? (im slow at times)


Yes, you have to get their power tool... I have to say I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Jessica84

Honestly when I saw the wheel it looked very harsh but after seeing the video I see its not really harsh at all


----------



## milk and honey

I now have a grinder to use with hooves..I cut first and then just use it to finish, but it's super heavy and not comfortable at all...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

milk and honey said:


> I now have a grinder to use with hooves..I cut first and then just use it to finish, but it's super heavy and not comfortable at all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


The Electric Hoof Knife cuts out the first step - you don't need to cut the hoof with hand tools, just have to brush any dirt off with your hand. The Electric Hoof Knife will do both jobs - cutting and finishing.

A lot of our customers tell us it's much easier for them hold than the bigger grinders and they feel like it's less dangerous. Most goat hooves do not need a a four inch disc on their hooves. We sell one disc for angle grinders and don't even advise that people use it on draft horses - it's reserved for cows only.


----------



## Greybird

I'm bumping this thread because I'm looking into the idea of using a grinder instead of hoof trimmers to maintain my goats' hooves. (I have arthritis in my hands.)

Has anybody ever tried using one of the rechargeable grinders? I wonder about the weight of them.
Also, thanks to Google, I found Merlin/Proxxon longneck angle grinders that appear almost identical to the Electric Hoof Knife but they cost substantially less. (although still pricey) Even the accessories look the same to me. 

Any ideas? Opinions?
Regular 4" angle grinders cost a fraction of what the long necked ones do, and if they aren't too hard for a person with hand issues to manage then I would definitely prefer to save the $$.

I already built a stanchion to hold the goats and it helps a lot, but I will still have to do the job by myself.


----------



## nancy d

Nancy you are still going to have to use trimmers. If I could bypass those & go straight to grinder I would.


----------



## Jessica84

The guy who gave me the idea of using the grinder has 200 head of goats and he does not use the trimmers. BUT he also uses I think it's called a braided wire wheel and IMO that looks a little hard core to me. I still use the trimmers first because I can take off all that extra real fast instead of slowly grinding it away which would probably cost more money in wheels then buying the trimmers and also I bet it would hear up their hoof. But maybe if you really kept up on their feet you wouldn't have to use the trimmers. Like if you kept trimming when they had hardly any growth on their hoofs. 
Is for if it would be less hard on you I really don't know. You could find out from the store your planning on buying from and see what their return policy is and maybe get one to try and if it doesn't seem like it's better for you return it and get your money back.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird

That makes sense, Nancy and Jessica. I watched the video and I can see where the trimmers get the process started by taking off the worst parts.

The part I had the most trouble with was getting the bottoms to look level. 
No matter how carefully I tried to control the cuts it seemed like each cut always curved in toward the middle. I'm not sure how else to describe it.
It might be that the clippers that I have are junk? Someone gave them to us when she found out we had new goats. She said they were really nice trimmers but I'm not entirely convinced. 
They did fine on the harder outer edges but they were hopeless for the rubbery heel part.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't use grinders, or the crappy orange hoof trimmers. I use Jakoti sheep shears, they are sharp enough to cut through hooves like butter, and they are also sharp enough to shave off any spots that need it, with great ease. I've been using them for over a year, never had to sharpen them, and I have over 20 goats that get weekly or biweekly trims. They are still to this day, sharp enough to cut through hair. I don't need a rasp to file down any spots anymore, just clip the side wall, and use one of the blades to shave off the sole  Takes 30 seconds or less to complete a hoof.
They are a bit large to adjust to using them, and I would definitely recommend wearing thick gloves when you are just getting used to them, because they will chop you finger clean off! 
Be patient with jerky goats too, because they are sharp and will cut where ever they jerk their hoof to while you are closing the blades!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Jakot...denEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item3a7f174280


----------



## nancy d

Sheesh I still cant get them flat with just trimming! That's where the grinder comes in. Saves me every time.

Jessica some folks use sandpaper on the grinder, it's 360 grit if I recall rightly.
But I use it naked, I think it's a graphite disk.


----------



## janeen128

I use the electric hoof knife, with the yellow sanding attatchment.


----------



## Crowbar032

I've got the Home Depot Ridgid cordless grinder that uses the 18v lithium batteries. I'm going to try this the next time I have to trim. 

If anyone is thinking of buying a grinder for this purpose, I'd recommend staying away from the cheap Harbor Freight type ones. Unless they've changed, they are awkward to use.


----------



## Hodgson

Are those sheep shears used with one hand? They do look pretty big in the pic. They sound like they'd work really well though! 

I know what you mean about the price of the electric hoof knife. Regular grinders cost a fraction the amount. A dewalt is like $100 and will last as long as you do. I've got Dewalt tools as old as my kids! Although they are bigger and not as easy to handle, but my point is that a grinder that is not nearly as heavy duty shouldn't cost three times more. And I've certainly never spent $35 on a replacement disc. I just can't justify spending that amount. I would be interested in a specialized grinder like that though if it was about half the price, and as long as it accepted off-brand discs. I wouldn't need to use it on every goat, but some have rock hard feet and it would definitely save my hands. 

As for the question of a cordless grinder, I think it would be too heavy. The battery pack adds a lot of weight to cordless tools.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I use the shears with one hand, I'll get a picture mine being held so you can get an idea. They are pretty big, so it takes a while to get used to them, but they will get hooves flat and smooth, here is a before and after with just one trim. I wish I had gotten more pictures darn it! But it was a pain to keep taking my gloves off to use my phone, then putting them back on, and dealing with an uncooperative goat.
The hoof still wasn't perfect after that, because I couldn't go further without her bleeding, and it was a major corrective job to do, but not bad with just one trim  She stood better on her feet a couple days after the trim, her tendons just took a while to get used to it before she stood correctly.

ETA: Like I said, I didn't get enough pictures, I did shave a little more of the rot off afterwards.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here they are. Mine are a couple years old and very abused :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Yes I can't get the middle done right if my life depended on it. Or totally flat like they should be. That's also why I got the grinder. 
But those sheep sheers got me thinking here. I'm guessing you have issues with arthritis in your hands? I


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Stupid phone I wasn't done lol
Any ways I don't know how it would be different but they do have something called hoof rot sheers. I'm wondering if those would be sharper and less stressful to your hands. Or the sheep sheers would work because really they look just like them. It really wouldn't help with the whole flatness but then if you didn't have to many goats you could get a drimmel (sp check) and go threw and even it up. That way it's not heavy on your hands and arms at all. Or if easy to get that smooth finish with the sheers then you wouldn't have to. But I know I see such good pictures of trimming with those normal goat trimmers and mine look nothing like that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Do you all use the rasp plane? You can get one made by Stanley at any lowes or Home Depot , there is a short and long version and replacement blades.

Looks like a kitchen micro plane and a hand plane had a baby!


----------



## Jessica84

I had one but still wasn't doing much for the soft spot in the middle....and took for ever. But still might work for her. I have learned different things work for different people but if I remember right that plane was t much money so might be worth looking into


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird

(Have I mentioned how much I love this forum? There are SO many good ideas!)

I think I'm leaning toward saving up for the Proxxon model 38544. 
I kept having the nagging feeling that I had seen that tool someplace before and it finally clicked - I saw one in use at a taxidermy convention. 
In the meantime I will try to keep on top of hoof trimming with what I already have. 

The rasp plane is an interesting idea too, Chadwick. It especially might be good to do the final bit of leveling that I can't seem to get right. 
Hehe - my husband actually bought one of those kitchen micro planes a couple of months ago! I think it would be too small for big goats but my guys aren't full grown yet. I wonder if he would notice if I borrowed it for a test ... ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have some arthritis, yeah, but I mostly have bad carpel tunnel. I could never get the orange trimmers to work well for me. It was like they were never sharp enough, they didn't have a good bite, and they would never cut the sole down after I trimmed the sidewall, so I used rasps. I don't know, maybe there's some magic trick to them, but I hate them :lol:
I have used the hoof rot shears and you might have a different one in mind, but the ones I used were terrible. They didn't cut right and the way the handle was designed, it would pinch the palms of your hand.

I LOVE the shears, I wouldn't trade them for anything. When I need to replace them, I'm buying the exact same ones again  They just do such a great job. They'll take as little or as much off as you want, and they have an excellent bite on them. They don't slip anywhere when you try to trim an awkward spot, they stay right there and trim what you need.


----------



## Greybird

I have definitely been doing some research on the hand shears too, Little Bits, and - wow! Every single review that I could find was absolutely raving about them. Not just for shearing sheep, llamas and alpacas but for gardening too.
They sound like a good tool to have around, and even though they are pricey for shears they aren't that bad. I think they are my second choice right now, but I'm still tossing it back and forth. 
I need to win the lottery so I can buy all of the goodies that I want for my goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh I wish I could win the lottery! I'd have everything and never be out of anything! And I'd have a couple barns assembled too :greengrin:


----------



## Chadwick

I have used the proxon on wood and I do t know how you would use it on hooves! It takes so muck off at a time! Is there a different cutter head than for wood?

Here is the plane if you wanna look!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Jessica84

^^^^ that's looks just like the one I had and wouldn't take much off the soft part if the hoof (the middle....sole I guess it's called) a horse rasp took more off bit even then. It also gets kinda blocked up and I was always beating on the thing to get hoof pieces out of it. Same as a rasp which I don't get since it does good for horse hoofs and for taking chunks of my knuckles off lol but something about that sole.
And really those shears are not that much money if it really lasts that long. I get really good orange handle trimmers for $32 at the feed store and at the end of the 70 does I'm getting blisters from being dull. And those stupid things seem to never sharpen. I have tried so many sharpeners since they are so expensive and nothing works


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Greybird said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I'm looking into the idea of using a grinder instead of hoof trimmers to maintain my goats' hooves. (I have arthritis in my hands.)
> 
> Has anybody ever tried using one of the rechargeable grinders? I wonder about the weight of them.
> Also, thanks to Google, I found Merlin/Proxxon longneck angle grinders that appear almost identical to the Electric Hoof Knife but they cost substantially less. (although still pricey) Even the accessories look the same to me.
> 
> Any ideas? Opinions?
> Regular 4" angle grinders cost a fraction of what the long necked ones do, and if they aren't too hard for a person with hand issues to manage then I would definitely prefer to save the $$.
> 
> I already built a stanchion to hold the goats and it helps a lot, but I will still have to do the job by myself.


Hello there - I wanted to clarify some things for you and help answer your questions!

Previously the Electric Hoof Knife used to be called the Merlin (and was just the Proxxon long neck angle grinder). We have since rebranded it, and used the idea of the Proxxon grinder to create a much, much better tool, designed specifically for trimming. As the Proxxon was a tool designed to do light woodwork and around-the-house tasks, it is not nearly durable enough to stand up to trimming. We used to have about 10% of the Proxxon grinders sent back to us for repair, which is why we created our own. While you may be able to buy it cheaper, it will inevitably break and it won't be warrantied (like our Electric Hoof Knife is). You also cannot get our patented goat trimming discs anywhere else (we created them and tested them ourselves).

You might still see the Merlin on the internet, as there is a different tool for the taxidermy industry. Some of its discs are slightly similar, but they are not designed for hoof trimming and will not work for hoof trimming.

While 4" angle grinders are cheaper, when you buy the Electric Hoof Knife, you're paying for the hours and hours of testing and expensive, specialized upgrades we put into the tool to make it perfect for the trimming industry. 4" angle grinders can also be too large and cumbersome for a lot of people (and especially when used to trim goat and sheep hooves).

I hope this has helped clear things up, and if you have any other questions you can post here or call us at 877-320-8203!


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Chadwick said:


> I have used the proxon on wood and I do t know how you would use it on hooves! It takes so muck off at a time! Is there a different cutter head than for wood?
> 
> Here is the plane if you wanna look!
> View attachment 74667


Our sister company, King Arthur's Tools, used to sell the Proxxon model for wood carving. They now use a model very similar to our Electric Hoof Knife (as we worked together to update it). The Electric Hoof Knife Goat & Sheep Set does NOT come with the same discs that you're talking about. It comes with two different grit tungsten carbide grit discs (pictured below) so it is much more gentle on the hooves (while still quickly and easily removing hoof material), and much less dangerous for the animal.









(Medium Grit)








(Coarse Grit)


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Hodgson said:


> Are those sheep shears used with one hand? They do look pretty big in the pic. They sound like they'd work really well though!
> 
> I know what you mean about the price of the electric hoof knife. Regular grinders cost a fraction the amount. A dewalt is like $100 and will last as long as you do. I've got Dewalt tools as old as my kids! Although they are bigger and not as easy to handle, but my point is that a grinder that is not nearly as heavy duty shouldn't cost three times more. And I've certainly never spent $35 on a replacement disc. I just can't justify spending that amount. I would be interested in a specialized grinder like that though if it was about half the price, and as long as it accepted off-brand discs. I wouldn't need to use it on every goat, but some have rock hard feet and it would definitely save my hands.
> 
> As for the question of a cordless grinder, I think it would be too heavy. The battery pack adds a lot of weight to cordless tools.


Just in case you were wondering about our prices...

It's actually because our grinder is not so "heavy duty" that it costs more to produce - the delicate balance between being small and lightweight enough to hold in one hand while also not overheating and still providing enough power to trim hooves makes the components very expensive. We do not make nearly as much profit as a lot of large tool manufacturers as we try to pass as much savings onto our customers as possible.

Big companies like Dewalt are able to produce millions of units because they are a huge operation, while we are a small, family-owned business who assembles our units in Tallahassee, FL and can only produce a couple hundred at a time. This means it is more expensive for us to make each tool than it is for them to make theirs. I hope that explains it a little bit!


----------



## Chadwick

Yes those are much less aggressive than the discs I used on wood! Glad you take R&D so seriously, good job!


----------



## Hodgson

I found this trimmer online and thought it looked promising.









You power it with this backpack power pack thing:








I contacted a distributor to find out the cost. I knew it would be expensive, but I wasn't expecting $2500! No, that's not an extra zero. It actually costs that much. I bet they don't sell too many outside of large commercial applications...


----------



## Hodgson

I think I might try an air angle grinder. They only weigh a bit over a pound and you can buy them for as low as $30. I already have compressors, so I might give it a try one of these days. Just have to run another air line. Seems a lot of people use them for larger animals and say it works well because it's so lightweight and easy to use with one hand.


----------



## cajunmom

I was sharing this post with Dh and he suggested a Dremel tool. Would this work?


----------



## Jessica84

It would work but my guess is it would take for ever and probably have to change the....head??? What ever they have often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128

cajunmom said:


> I was sharing this post with Dh and he suggested a Dremel tool. Would this work?


I tried that and I found that you had to replace the head frequently, so it really wasn't worth it..


----------



## cajunmom

janeen128 said:


> I tried that and I found that you had to replace the head frequently, so it really wasn't worth it..


He wants to know how frequent.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128

Well at the time I had 4 standards, 1 kinder (medium size) and 2 sheep. I had to change it out twice. Now if you are talking Nigerians it possibly could work, them I started to hire a gal to come in she charged $40.00 so I figured by now since I have a herd of 12 I would just go and get the electric hoof knife.


----------



## Goats Rock

janeen128 said:


> Well at the time I had 4 standards, 1 kinder (medium size) and 2 sheep. I had to change it out twice. Now if you are talking Nigerians it possibly could work, them I started to hire a gal to come in she charged $40.00 so I figured by now since I have a herd of 12 I would just go and get the electric hoof knife.


The Electric Hoof Knife works great! Especially on hard, dry hooves! It is worth every penny! It sure helps keep the hooves level and gets rid of the little pockets where manure and stuff can rot the hoof.


----------



## cajunmom

janeen128 said:


> Well at the time I had 4 standards, 1 kinder (medium size) and 2 sheep. I had to change it out twice. Now if you are talking Nigerians it possibly could work, them I started to hire a gal to come in she charged $40.00 so I figured by now since I have a herd of 12 I would just go and get the electric hoof knife.


We only have 4 ND at the moment. He was trying to find something that wasn't to big for my hand. We're going to the city today for a drs appointment, so he said we'll stop and look.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I have a Dremel that I use for jewelry making. I really don't think it would be a worthwhile investment for hoof trimming. For one, the grinding wheels are quite small, so, even with an ND, it would take forever. More importantly though, they generate a lot of heat when they grind, which would, at the very least, be uncomfortable for the goats. 

Plus, a decent wireless Dremel is going to cost between $60 and $100 depending on where you get it and what model you get. I don't do much grinding, but the heads don't last that long if you're doing something intense for a long period of time. I think with 4 goats, you'd have to replace the wheel (or whatever grinding accessory) after each trimming. You're probably better off going with something intended for livestock, even if it is more expensive in the beginning.


----------



## goathiker

What about a die grinder? They're smaller than a regular grinder but, sturdier than a Dremel of Monotool.


----------



## Chadwick

Should work, getting the right "cutting action" is the trick I bet remove plenty without it creating too much heat or going to deep


----------



## goathiker

Hm...Do they make right angled ones? I'd think it would give more control to have the head on the side.


----------



## cajunmom

ariella42 said:


> I have a Dremel that I use for jewelry making. I really don't think it would be a worthwhile investment for hoof trimming. For one, the grinding wheels are quite small, so, even with an ND, it would take forever. More importantly though, they generate a lot of heat when they grind, which would, at the very least, be uncomfortable for the goats.
> 
> Plus, a decent wireless Dremel is going to cost between $60 and $100 depending on where you get it and what model you get. I don't do much grinding, but the heads don't last that long if you're doing something intense for a long period of time. I think with 4 goats, you'd have to replace the wheel (or whatever grinding accessory) after each trimming. You're probably better off going with something intended for livestock, even if it is more expensive in the beginning.


I got to look at them yesterday and you are right. They are too small.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats

when we first got goats we had a friend come help us with hoof trimming...he used a grinder...I swore I would never do that..poor goats were miserable and many left the table limping...one linped for way over a week. Grant you...he must have went way over board...but I will stick with my handy little green handled trimmers lol...


----------



## Anne2

Was told that any grinding tool can burn the hoof, gets hot with friction. I just use hand held hoof trimmers I got at tractor supply. Look like garden pruners. They work great. Watched the vet a few times first then took over doing it myself. Pretty easy. I always spray them afterward with iodine or betadine solution. Always worried about infection. Just precautionary. Spray hoof too.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross

cajunmom said:


> I was sharing this post with Dh and he suggested a Dremel tool. Would this work?


I use the Dremel tool to sand down the little flap on the inside that can collect dirt and muck and to file down hoof wall where it has separated in the case of white line disease. It can't replace the grinder for the main job however.


----------



## Jessica84

Anne2 said:


> Was told that any grinding tool can burn the hoof, gets hot with friction. I just use hand held hoof trimmers I got at tractor supply. Look like garden pruners. They work great. Watched the vet a few times first then took over doing it myself. Pretty easy. I always spray them afterward with iodine or betadine solution. Always worried about infection. Just precautionary. Spray hoof too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes it can burn if you keep going at it. I do a few seconds on one side of the hoof then go to the other....feel the first to make sure it cool and go again. But if you just keep going and grinding without any breaks it get hot but really it takes a good amount of time before you reach that point

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! 11 pages of helpful info on tools and hoof trimming! How did I miss this before? We currently use a grinder and green handled hoof trimmers. I LOVE the grinder. Like you all have said it saves time and works so much better to get the hooves flat. 

For the most part we use the clippers instead of the grinder though. I used the clippers for so many years before I heard of using a grinder that I really only use the grinder on the show goats before a show. Or on new goats who have really overgrown hooves. Maybe it's just habit. Or the fact that I really don't mind trimming hooves with clippers.  I probably should use the grinder more often though. 

Here's a doe I did for a friend earlier this year. This was with the clippers. I used the grinder after I took a lot off with the clippers (and after I took the pictures)


----------



## Tenacross

Great instructional pics by Crossroads. Note how much heel came off that goat and how much better it stands now.


----------



## nancy d

Nice job Victoria, real nice job!

As mentioned before yes hoof gets hot. You only run it a few seconds at a time. They flinch when it heats up.


----------



## goathiker

Which trimmers do you use that will cut the sole so nice? I paid quite a bit for mine but, they hate cutting the rubbery part of the hoof.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm not sure who you're asking, but these are the ones we use. Our feed store sells them. http://www.amazon.com/Hoof-Shear-Eze-Style-Part/dp/B000HHQ3WU


----------



## goathiker

Hm, those are the same ones I have...Maybe they need sharpened. :smile:


----------



## happybleats

yep I use those as well...and I replace them a few times a year...they wear out fast IMO..but they are perfect fit for my small hands...


----------



## nancy d

We use the orange handles ones that can be ordered from Jeffers. Used em for about 8 years with sharpening more & more during the last few.
Finally got a new pair. What a difference! "Sabotens".


----------



## Jessica84

I don't like the green ones either. I like the orange better but still have issues on the soft middle part....but the grinder does good  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

I've tried the green handle ones and I didn't really care for them. Our goats hooves are so hard here because it's so dry and we ended up having to sharpen them every couple goats. When I stabbed myself in the hand after a goat kicked I decided to look for something different that had a blunt end. I found these http://www.acehardware.com/product/...99&cp=2568443.2568444.2598674.2601434.1260358 and I LOVE them. I've had the same pair for at least 2 years now and only sharpened them one. They don't get rusty, the handle doesn't hurt my hand, and they cut through the hooves like butter.

I just realized they have them on amazon and they are cheaper http://www.amazon.com/Corona-Clippe...sr=8-1&keywords=Corona®+Floral+Thinning+Shear. I looked at the date I ordered them and it was 2011, so I've had them 3 years and only sharpened them once. Not bad


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

Anne2 said:


> Was told that any grinding tool can burn the hoof, gets hot with friction. I just use hand held hoof trimmers I got at tractor supply. Look like garden pruners. They work great. Watched the vet a few times first then took over doing it myself. Pretty easy. I always spray them afterward with iodine or betadine solution. Always worried about infection. Just precautionary. Spray hoof too.





happybleats said:


> when we first got goats we had a friend come help us with hoof trimming...he used a grinder...I swore I would never do that..poor goats were miserable and many left the table limping...one linped for way over a week. Grant you...he must have went way over board...but I will stick with my handy little green handled trimmers lol...


Unlike the larger grinders that people sometimes try to use as a substitute, the Electric Hoof Knife's discs are designed to not heat up on the hoof and unless you are really pushing hard and going way overboard with the trimming, it is very unlikely you will make the hoof bleed or hurt the animal. You also never need to worry about infection because it doesn't trim away too much hoof and actually promotes better hoof health because it leaves the surface completely flat so there's no jagged edges for muck to get stuck in and potentially cause an infection. While you could use hand clippers and a rasp to get the same result, the Electric Hoof Knife does the whole process in one with much less strain on the hands and wrists.

Just thought I'd put that out there!


----------



## janeen128

I have an electric hoof knife and I use the yellow attachment and it gets hot on their hooves. I am careful though...


----------



## Anne2

Happybleats I had a vet trim mine once she was here giving shots and my Nubian was limping by the time she was done Poor goat was on her front knees and didn't walk on her feet for quite a few weeks have done them myself since. That's when I started using the iodine in a spray bottle. Called her two weeks later she didn't know what was wrong I was very scared didn't know about this website or what was going on but we worked it out. That was two years ago. Seems like everything went wrong two years ago. Guess we all have those years. Ps I love your posts great information. I'm always learning. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

janeen128 said:


> I have an electric hoof knife and I use the yellow attachment and it gets hot on their hooves. I am careful though...


Are you using the old yellow disc or the new gold one? The old yellow disc was actually designed for wood carving and we have since created two new goat discs - one gold and one blue (with different levels of coarseness). Because they are tougher and flat, they trim more quickly and thus it takes a lot more to get hot on the hoof - that's what I was trying to say originally. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## MissMM

wow... took forever to read through all of these posts... and I'm still "on the fence" about buying the Electric Hoof Knife..that's half a farm payment per month.... . but I am intrigued. I have owned goats for 10 years now... I am up to 23 (small farm = full and part time job off of it too) .... my standard practice is to use the orange hoof shears from Jeffers to take off the major part, then use my Dremel to "fine trim and level..." But it takes a long time per goat and my hands are DONE after one, two goats at best per a day. That is not sustainable with my schedule. I'll be honest here, I have Carpel Tunnell, which is not going to improve - or get fixed any time soon - and my goats' hooves have suffered for it..... nothing that cannot be corrected though with some help... which is why I am searching for something that will "work smarter, not harder..." 
I did sneak into the garage and test my sweetheart's cordless DeWault grinder (I know they make 36 grit sanding disks for that) but it was heavy and after less than 2 minutes, my whole hand was knumb & I couldn't control the pressure on the grinder, much less how would I control a goat hoove/foot w/my other hand? .... and if he (sweet DH) ever got wind that I was trying to "multi-purpose his power tool for goat use...." nevermind..... maybe if I hadn't used his precious beard trimmer to "maternity shear" a few goats when my Oster broke... anyway.... I digress... onward... 

So... tomorrow I am going to Fleet Farm to price and test how heavy is the electric variety of the grinder (if it's over 1.2 pounds, without the weight of a cord - forget it)... I will let you know what I decide to do...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

chelsboers said:


> I've tried the green handle ones and I didn't really care for them. Our goats hooves are so hard here because it's so dry and we ended up having to sharpen them every couple goats.


Boy, I wish we had that problem here!!


----------



## sassykat6181

MissMM search for a mini angle grinder and then purchase just the discs for it. (Cheaper alternative) that's what I plan to do


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife

MissMM said:


> So... tomorrow I am going to Fleet Farm to price and test how heavy is the electric variety of the grinder (if it's over 1.2 pounds, without the weight of a cord - forget it)... I will let you know what I decide to do...


Hi MissMM,

I just wanted to stop by and say if you have any questions at all about the Electric Hoof Knife, Donna would be happy to talk to you. You can call her at 877-320-8203. We like to think our tool is the right solution for everyone's trimming needs, and we understand the price can be daunting at first. But if it's not right for you at this moment in time, hopefully you'll revisit the idea of owning an Electric Hoof Knife at a later point.

Oh and also, a lot of common questions are answered on our website at www.ElectricHoofKnife.com.


----------

